# This Is How It's Done Down South



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like he may have got hooked a little on face or neck. Sorry about the three-pete. MS was not loading well and I don't see a way to delete unwanted posts.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973807399336955


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Man, that is one tough sob! How about the little ones trying to jump in the fight too? HA HA


----------

